# Need an 18" 05 wheel



## LS2Stampede (Jun 3, 2010)

Looking for one stock 05 18" wheel. hit me up on some prices if your intrested


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Try eBay. Don't see too many single wheels go for sale anywhere else.


----------

